

LifeLock CEO’s Identity Stolen 13 Times (2010) - superchink
http://www.wired.com/2010/05/lifelock-identity-theft/

======
jdnier
And he's still the CEO.
[http://www.lifelock.com/about/leadership/management/](http://www.lifelock.com/about/leadership/management/)

------
_mikz
$2,390 is a substantial amount of money for AT&T?

------
yeukhon
First, this article is from 2010.

Secondly, I wonder how bad his credit rating is given his record of stolen
identity.

If I shall be evil for a moment, he could pretend to be scammed too.

But 13 times is perphas a little low. If the number has been known for three
years (2007-2010), I would expect a dozen more scams though.

My third thought is what exactly do banks, credit unions and AT&T really do
with SSN anyway? Do they talk to government servers and ask for history of me?
I can understand banks and loaners might be interested in my IRS stuff or my
court orders. I am not famiilair in this area. Could someone knowledgeable
enlighten me?

Because if they do, I'd be crazy to suggest we could use crypto to solve
stolen SSN number so that we can verify and replace a new ID.

Generate asymmetric key pair. The government API encrypts a challenge, bank
decrypts it, solves the challenge, encrypts it and sends back. We can even go
with passphrase! Or one-time token. I'm sleepy, but that's my crazy thought.

Actually, what good is my SSN anyway? Does it really mean who I am?

------
benradler
Oops.

